# Native Bee's!



## Spike (Jan 9, 2008)

*Native Bees!*

G'day
Just wondering if anyone out there keep native bees? I love the little guys and think there so fascinating and would love a few hives of my own. Does any one sell them or know anyone who does?? I know there are a lot of there natural homes being destroyed these days and i would love to help out with these little native guys!

Cheers Errols!


----------



## scorps (Jan 9, 2008)

i like them cause they cant sting


----------



## WombleHerp (Jan 9, 2008)

i think they are cute and awesome little critters too! and i like it that they cant sting you aswell lol
sorry, i dont know of anyone that sells them or whatever


Nat


----------



## channi (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a wild swarm in my yard but no idea where you can get a set up hive.


----------



## bigguy (Jan 9, 2008)

I know a fellow herper at Woy Woy who is right into native bees. I am pretty sure he sells them.


----------



## Spike (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanx I love that other people think there awesome aswell! they are just adorable!! and i fell in love with them a few days ago when i saw them in a guys yard where my mate got a beardie from . I have been told you can get hives and set them up in your garden if its right for them.


----------



## hornet (Jan 10, 2008)

i'll find the web addy but there is a guy who sells rescued hives.


----------



## falconboy (Jan 10, 2008)

scorps said:


> i like them cause they cant sting



Its a common misconception. There are actually about 1500 species of native bees (most solitary, and most STING) and about 10 species of sociable (with colonies with queens, drones, workers etc) NON-STINGING native bees. I've never tasted it, but apparently their honey is DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## hornet (Jan 10, 2008)

http://www.zeta.org.au/~anbrc/buy-stingless-bees.html contact details for sellers here


----------



## Magpie (Jan 10, 2008)

Our old house had about 15 hives in the walls of the house (besa blocks) and around the pool area.
Could never get at the honey though


----------



## pwnewell (Jan 12, 2008)

yes, i keep stingless bees. I purchased mine from Tim Heard 
473 Montague Rd
West End 4101
Brisbane
(07) 3844 4914 (_Please call me after hours if possible._)
Email: [email protected]


----------



## hazzard (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm a stingless bee researcher amongst other things. I have at our institution 18 colonies of Austroplebia australis, 15 colonies of Trigona carbonaria, 2 colonies of austoplebia symei, 2 colonies of Trigona hockingsi, a nd a mud brick block wall (moveable) of amegilla cingulata (blue banded bees) .

We have had 3 phd students working on pollination projects using some of the species listed above.

I have also kept resin bees, an teddy bear bees (another amegilla) for various research projects.

If you want information on husbandry of these beasties, you can get numerous publications from http://www.zeta.org.au/~anbrc/ (colleagues of ours run this) and you can purchase hives from any of the suppliers listed on that site.

Cheers


----------

